# Radhose für die Frauen - mit oder ohne Träger?



## lonleyrider (3. Juli 2019)

Hallo.
Folgende Ausgangslage:
Ich konnte meine Freundin nun dazu drängen, es mal mit dem Mountainbiken zu versuchen. Fully hat sie jetzt, Helm, Handschuhe etc. auch.
Wie ist es aber mit den Bikehosen? Welche sind im Allgemeinen besser für Frauen - mit oder ohne Träger? Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr da so gemacht?


----------



## scylla (3. Juli 2019)

Mit Träger sitzt natürlich besser. Aber ist supernervig bei der Pinkelpause, weil frau sich dazu mehr oder weniger komplett entblättern muss. Um dieses Problem zu umgehen gibt es Trägerhosen wo die Träger mittels Reißverschluss abzippbar sind, davon gibt's aber nur wenige Modelle/Hersteller und die sind meistens auch teuer.

Wenn sie es gerade erst "versucht" und noch gar nicht so klar ist ob sie es auch mag, würde ich erst mal ganz einfach zu einer trägerlosen Radlerhose greifen. So schlecht sitzen die auch nicht (vorausgesetzt es passt allgemein), dass es ihr deswegen den Spaß verhageln würde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 173968 (4. Juli 2019)

lonleyrider schrieb:


> Hallo.
> Folgende Ausgangslage:
> Ich konnte meine Freundin nun dazu *drängen*, es mal mit dem Mountainbiken zu versuchen. ...


Gute Ausgangslage.


----------



## Fasani (4. Juli 2019)

Moin,

das ist meiner Meinung nach genauso individuell wie alles andere..(Helm, Schuhe, Sattel uswusw).
Ich hab jetzt ein bißchen was durch und ich fahr tatsächlich am besten mit nur Baggy-Shorts - ohne Gedöns drunter. Auch bei mehrtätigen Touren mittlerweile ohne Polsterkrams. 
Aber grüß' sie mal schön und viel Spaß


----------



## Aninaj (4. Juli 2019)

Fahre auch immer ohne gepolsterte Unterbuxe.


----------

